# books!



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What is the last good biography of a composer that you read. I am looking to expand my ever growing library. :3 I am currently reading:

Classical Music The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1,000 Greatest Works by: Phil G. Goulding

It is a bit of a book for people who don't know much but still a wonderful book. Pretty informative for those who don't know much. The mini biographies are very enjoyable to read. If you haven't read it I definitely suggest it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The last composer biography I read was

Gustav Mahler, by Jens Malte Fischer









I didn't agree with his musical interpretations in particular, but it's probably the most up-to-date single-volume biography of Mahler in English, and a worthwhile read.

Also worthwhile:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Great big meaty book about composers and the times they lived in










As Steen points out

"The art of Biography
Is different from Musicography.
Musicography is about cellos
But Biography is about fellows".

this is quite defineitely a book about people.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Great big meaty book about composers and the times they lived in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious. Is Shostakovich in there? It could help solve one of the TC thread debates.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Great big meaty book about composers and the times they lived in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh this looks promising! I will definitely check it out!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

The last composer biography I read was Henry-Louis de La Grange's 4 volume Mahler biography, essential for all mahlerians!

/ptr


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm currently working my way through Jan Swafford's _Beethoven: Anguish & Triumph_. I'm enjoying it. Swafford's biographies of Charles Ives & Johannes Brahms are also excellent.

If you're interested in the development of music in America, I'd also strongly recommend _Music in a New Found Land_ by Wilfrid Mellers. It's a fine book and well-written too.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't actually read one before, they don't interest me that much. Having said that, I do have a copy of Berlioz's _Memoirs_, which was recommended to me as one of the funniest books ever written. From the opening chapter, in which he compares his birth to the birth of Christ, I can already see it will be quite a hoot.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one focuses on Beethoven's opera, Leonora; The Eroica (3rd) symphony; 
and the Appassionata piano sonata. It has lengthy appendices discussing 
Beethoven's deafness and some of the women in his life. You can read it 
(or download a pdf of it) at this web site.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I haven't actually read one before, they don't interest me that much. Having said that, I do have a copy of Berlioz's _Memoirs_, which was recommended to me as one of the funniest books ever written. From the opening chapter, in which he compares his birth to the birth of Christ, I can already see it will be quite a hoot.


I second this, Berlioz's Memoir's are great fun!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Wagner's autobiography is a page-turner. I found it a lot more interesting than the one by Berlioz, which I actually stopped reading at some point.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Swafford biographies are on my to-do list. Further from the beaten path, however, is a book on Berlioz by the late great Jacques Barzun. I don't know who else these would interest, but let's all do our own thing happily!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

David Cairns' 2 volume biography of Berlioz is widely applauded for its well-written style and authoritative content. It is a very enjoyable biography


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> David Cairns' 2 volume biography of Berlioz is widely applauded for its well-written style and authoritative content. It is a very enjoyable biography


Holoman's biography of Berlioz is good too.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I read *Beethoven's Hair* by Russell Martin this summer. It went on for too long, and a great part of the book - thrilling in its own right - is about the Danish protection of Jews from the Nazis. But the first half of the book, with its account of the people who knew Beethoven, and the speculation on what caused Beethoven's deafness, was really absorbing.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Idk your opinion on 20th century music, but my favorite book about music is *Alex Ross'* _The Rest is Noise_, where he talks about various 20th century composers and how their political and national environments influence their music. It also has several passages analyzing works that stand out in one way or another. Starts with Mahler and Strauss, ends with John Adams. Very interesting read.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Thought I'd reply to this thread since I'm not currently reading these; but they're both highly recommended books on composers that I got as gifts for Christmas:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

trazom said:


> Thought I'd reply to this thread since I'm not currently reading these; but they're both highly recommended books on composers that I got as gifts for Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 59510
> View attachment 59511


I find the coincidence truly amazing with your comment and the one before. I think I will check it out.


----------

